# GT: Game 4 @ Pacers 11/07



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






VS








Los Angeles Clippers(3-0) vs Indiana Pacers(3-0)

WHEN: Wednesday, November 7th at 4:00 PM Pacific/7:00 PM Eastern
WHERE: Conseco Fieldhouse in Indianapolis, Indiana
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket, NBA League Pass, AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 97-97 Win @ Bulls
Pacers Last Game: 121-11 Win @ Grizzlies


Clippers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves:







|







|








Brevin Knight | Ruben Patterson | Al Thornton

Pacers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy Jr. | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster

Key Reserves:







|








|








Kareem Rush | Marquis Daniels | Ike Diogu


Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 98-92
Q's Prediction Record: 3-0

Q's Quote:
Predicted a win, but now, I have a feeling we will not walk out of this game undefeated like Indiana would. I hope we win, but in order to do so, we have to really bang the post with Kaman, get Foster and O'Neal in foul trouble if possible. Maggette needs to have a good game through out and we have to stay out of foul trouble. Along with that, we can not give up any offensive rebounds and try to get some ourselves. Hopefully Clippers prove me wrong and beat the Pacers! If it's high scoring, I see us taking it, but they'll slow it down no doubt.​*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man! they beat the Grizzlies 121- 11?

I don't care, we win this game.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Man! they beat the Grizzlies 121- 11?
> 
> I don't care, we win this game.


Whoa, i dunno if our offense can overcome that.... that's like the best defense ever!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The battle of two undefeated teams. I am sure around the league it is surprising to see both these teams undefeated even only 3 games in. Dunleavy and Granger are doing well so far for them but I still think the Clippers will take the Pacers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

24-25 and the Pacers take the lead at the end of the first. Chris has 6/8, on pace for 32 boards .

No Mobley is going to hurt, but Ross needs to step up and hit his shots, no more damn airballs.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What happened to Mobley? I don't have FSN


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

8:53 left in the half, Pacers up 28-32. Clippers couldn't hit a shot for a while, but Q hit one. We have to see how these players will come back. Mobley is not available for the rest of the night, Knight is nursing a bad back, and Patterson I have no clue why he hasn't played let. Clips need to start hitting some shots.



Free Arsenal said:


> What happened to Mobley? I don't have FSN


Ran into Dunleavy I think, most likely a thigh a contusion.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> Ran into Dunleavy I think, most likely a thigh a contusion.


bLAH!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5:57 left and Pacers lead 34-36.

Foster shooting two when the game comes back on and Dickau just went 1-3 from the line on 3 attempts, surprising a good shooter does that bad.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This sucks, we're already out of Brand and Livingston, and now we lose Mobley too? What the hell is giong on!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2:42 left and Clippers down 42-46. Sammy shooting two when the game comes back on. 

Clippers need to get string together some solid offensive possessions to get back in this game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We need to win this game at all costs then. We need all the wins we can get.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Los Angeles Clippers: 55
Indiana Pacers: 58

At the end of one half, Indiana has a 3 point lead, and although these teams might be in the 50s, it doesn't seem like a fast paced game. Nice athletic steal by Thornton and a nice try but shot didn't fall and the half came to and end. Clipper injury woes continue with Mobley being doubtful to return tonight and Knight most likely not going to play, on top of that, Patterson getting his dislocated finger checked.

Box-Score Standouts:
Chris Kaman: 6|10|3 with a steal
Al Thornton: 11|4 + a steal
Sam Cassell: 18|3 on 7-10 Shooting

Travis Diener: 6|4 on 2-3 from the arc
Jermaine O'Neal: 13|2|4 on 6-9 shooting
Troy Murphy: 10|2 on 2-3 treys


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

When I said clippers would start 22-0 it did not include the prospect of additional injuries.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think there's any doubt that if we had everyone healthy and the motivation we have this year, our team is a championship contender.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh crap, and there goes Corey...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now Corey Maggette is injured...are you freaking kidding me...what the hell is going on with the injuries this freaking year. Maggette, Mobley, Brand, Livingston AND Patterson all injured, that's an entire starting five....oh man....what the.....grrr

Edit: Oh yeah, forgot Brevin Knight also has a back sprain


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank god Corey is up in the huddle...please don't be injured nor get injured


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is back in.

Dunleavy shoots and ball goes out on Foster.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Granger, nice work Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Air ball for Thornton not a good possessio.

Dunleavy drives and gets fouled by Maggette on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy makes both FT's.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy hits a jumper.

Thornton misses a jumper, Kaman misses the tip, loots of misses but Thornton gets it back twice.

Kaman posts up and gets hacked and will shoot two.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2, 2nd goes in and out.

Dunleavy misses a 3 and Kaman skies up to get the board.

Cassell drives and gets hacked on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Murhpy drives and misses.

TT "passes" to Kaman for the hook shot.

Tinsley misses a 3, ball goes on Harrison.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette posts up and misses a tough shot.

Non-shooting foul on Maggette.

Dunleavy misses a curl jumper.

Cassell drives and banks it high and in!!!!

Kaman blocks Tinsley.

Cassell misses a pull up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diener misses a 3 but Harrioson gets it and Granger misses a jumper.

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!

Timeout taken by the Pacers.

Clippers up 11.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cassell = Jordan?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 11 and Indiana time out with 3 minutes left in the third. Sammy is just sizzling on the court, and Kaman has 11/16 again.

29 points, 3 boards, 6 dimes, 1 steal, 2 turnovers on 10-14 shooting in 26 minutes for ET


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Harrison.

Davis misses a jumper but Ross gets the offensive board and gets fouled, he will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes both FT's.

Granger makes a shot.

Maggette to TT for the score and foul!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses the FT, loose ball foul on Davis.

Non-shooting foul on Dickau.

Harrison scores and gets fouled...

Harrison completes the 3 point play.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Murphy misses a jumper, Kaman Dickau rebounds.

Maggette bad pass.

Murphy misses a 3.

Travel on Ross? Didn't look like it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn didn't realize this started so early, good to see we're up 13 in the 3rd!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Granger brick house.

Kaman posts up and scores nicely.

Granger travel.

Thornton misses a long 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 87
Pacers 72

Fantastic quarter by the Clippers! Everyone did well.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang, it's nice to see the team doing so well with Mobley, Patterson, and Knight out. Shame about Thornton's shooting, though. He seemed to shoot so well in the first half, and then sort of drop off. 

Are the injuries to our players not serious? I hope so!:azdaja:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thornton almost hits another buzzer beater, but this one is off and Clippers lead 87-72 at the end of three. Kaman has 13/18...could he get another 20/20 game? Man, he has been beasting up on the boards tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im really liking what we are doing without knight ruben aaaand Cuttino

we need to close this out right now


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

clips look great thus far in the season, and they are finishing games better than anyone in the league. 


17-5 run going into the 4th. 

here's hoping for a speedy livingston and brand recovery.:cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Travel by Owen.

Kaman misses a jumper buy Davis gets it back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Ross makes 1 out of 2.

Non-shooting foul on Davis.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a big block on Owen.

Thornton drives and misessa jumper.

Daniels misses a jumper.

Thornton carries it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> clips look great thus far in the season, and they are finishing games better than anyone in the league.
> 
> 
> 17-5 run going into the 4th.
> ...


Man the way we're playing, maybe we're better off without 'em this season. A return to slow, halfcourt basketball looks like a bad idea right now...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy makes a jumper.

Offensive foul on Dickau???? Odd call.

JO posts up but misses.

Thornton drives and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Ross to TT for the baseline jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Granger drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 16.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Now, then if we can win this and the next game, I'll be so happy.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

leidout said:


> Man the way we're playing, maybe we're better off without 'em this season. A return to slow, halfcourt basketball looks like a bad idea right now...


hell no... they changed their philosophy and it's working right now. Imagine if they add the other dimensions in Brand and Livingston. Dunleavy has done a good job adjusting this season, and i believe he has found a style of play that will win them games for a while down the road. It doesn't hurt that Kaman has been a monster.:clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Granger makes both FT's.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Foster hits a jumper.

Cassell drives but misses.

Foster misses a jumper, JO gets it and Cassel steals it away saving 2 points.

Ross misses a jumper.

Granger drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Is E.T. evolving?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Granger makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette misses badly.

Tinsley misses a 3.

Non-shooting foul on a Pacer.

Maggette misses but he ends back with the ball.

Cassell with a baseline turnaround jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JO posts up and misses, good D by Kaman.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JO misses a jumper.

Cassell hits another jumper.

Timeout taken by the Pacers.

Clippers up by 18.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

97-79 Clippers with 4:42 left in the game. Pending a full collapse, Clippers should be able to take this one obviously.

Kaman has _*21*_ rebounds. Hopefully Chicago tires out the Pistons tomorrow night before Clippers visit them Friday.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

E.T. Has evolved into Jordan right? Took him 37 years but it's paid off.:biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Murphy misses a 3.

Cassell drives but can't bank it home.

Daniels drives and gets fouled on the shot by Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> E.T. Has evolved into Jordan right? Took him 37 years but it's paid off.:biggrin:


37 human years


Thomas for three...BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOO Lawler's Law, it's the Law 100-81!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Lawler's law in effect!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniels makes both FT's.

TT for 3!!!

Daniels misses a 3.

Cassell gets fouled, non-shooting.

Kaman posts up and scores.

Daniels posts up and hits a jumper.

Cassell pull up.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I take back every bad thing I said about Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Owens got fouled.

Owens misses both FT's.

Kaman misses but gets the ball back.

Dickau drives but misses.

Daniels in and out, a Pacers gets it and Owen scores.

Davis misses a jumper.

Williams hits a jumper.

Davis misses a tough shot.

Dickau fouls Owens


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Owens makes both FT's.

Davis gets blocked.

A Pacer misses.

TT misses a 3.

Game over.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

4-0...wow, can't believe it...let's go clippers let's go


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman and Cassell were huge today. Cassell was on fire offensively and Kaman was grabbing every rebound in sight. Fantastic 2nd half for the Clippers.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> hell no... they changed their philosophy and it's working right now. Imagine if they add the other dimensions in Brand and Livingston. Dunleavy has done a good job adjusting this season, and i believe he has found a style of play that will win them games for a while down the road. It doesn't hurt that Kaman has been a monster.:clap:


especially livingston. he seems to excell when they play an uptempo style


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

General thoughts - Guys lets be careful not to get our hopes too high yet, its still very early, and while im sure every single one of us knew we would beat seattle, not many of us thought that GSW and bulls would be so bad this year. (before tonight clippers opponents, combined 0-12 record). And how indiana was 3-0 with that team i have no idea. i think indiana finds itself near the bottom soon now that granger and dunleavvy are coming back down to earth.

That being said, another well played game by the clippers, with entertaining basketball, getting out on breaks, etc. Only beef i had with coaching was thomas and kaman playing late in the game, risking injury. There was no reason for that. 

Individual - 

Granger - Much improved before, hes the guy i always had wanted for this team had we not promised korolev. 

Jr. - Nothing spectacular, but made thornton look pretty ridiculous a couple times. 

Cassell - Showed dunleavvy why he needs to play more consistent minutes. Cassell is a streaky player, give him enough minutes, even if hes in a bad streak he will get out of it. Cassell was the reason we won tonight plain and simple. Even wasnt a defensive liability. 

Mobley - Shame he was injured. Hope hes not out for a while. Hes our only true SG on the roster, which is kind of a scary thought. 

Thomas - Hit some nice three pointers as usual, played quiet minutes but still ended up with good output. 15 points 6 rebounds, you combine that with what kaman has been doing, that way MORE than makes up for brands loss. 

Maggette - 5 TO's, 3 rebounds not good. but 18 points on 9 shots and 100% 3 point shooting very good. 

Kaman - Ridiculous again. I think the difference is the weight he has lost. It makes him more agile and is able to get at rebounds more. Of course not playing alongside one of the games better rebounders helps, but i think he has improved himself. Im not convinced though, no way do we see a full season of even close to this output. He should come back to earth soon. 

Qross - Well the good thing is, if he keeps up this kind of play it will be easier to resign him in the offseason. He wasnt really needed tonight as cassell held is own on the defense end. 

Thornton - Only getting minutes tonight due to mobley and patterson's injuries, and he didnt make the most of it. He still shows us the same positives singleton showed us which was hustle, and getting after the boards, and the occasional outside shot. But what i said he had the advantage on singleton: his aggresiveness and lack of tentativeness, kind of worked against him tonight, taking a lot of bad shots, to the tune of 3-13 shooting. Id like to see him more at PF instead of SF. I think singleton was most effective playing PF, disrupting guys on defense, and being too fast for them to guard on offense. 

Dickau - loved how he pushed the ball all the time, at one point he was averging initiating the offense with like 20 seconds left on the shot clock. 0-2 and 1-4 though FG and FT is unacceptable. Knight might be able to get away with that, but with dickaus lack of defnese he needs to do better. 

Paul davis - continues to stink up the place. 0-5 shooting, 4 fouls, in 13 minutes..not going to get it done if youre the number 1 PF/C off of the bench for this team. Hes now shooting around 12% on the year. Still cant believe there have been people on the different message boards saying he deserves more minutes than kaman. 

Patterson - Injured as well, we missed his hustle. Hope hes not out for any length of time.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

joser said:


> especially livingston. he seems to excell when they play an uptempo style


He also seems to fall apart when he plays uptempo as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, thats ****ed up if we lose Ruben and Cuttino, i think we can do well with Dickau running the point in place of Knight, but i mean really, if we want to make some real noise all your guys have to be healthy DAMNIT
and Thornton needs to calm down, he tries to do too much, and he shoots AND HE MISSES, he needs to change his long socks and cut his hair with a 1 all over hahaha i think that will bring us the guy we had in the pre-season, now, it seems like we are going to need him


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

mobley is the big loss. we cant go through any stretch of time with our only 3 point threats being our PF, plus our PG who the coach wants to only play 25 minutes or so.

I think if knight gets healty, we might see knight/cassell back courts at times, who knows.


----------



## aznkonartis (Nov 23, 2005)

i read from, i think the los angeles times online news, that mobley might miss a couple games to a week. which really shocked me. and the trainer said this... the rest are day-to-day. it's amazing how we still won. i guess it just shows our depth of scorers.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn. And the Clippers are off to 4-0.


----------

